# Question on LGB disconnect log cars



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

So, I recently purchased this set of LGB disconnect log cars, advertised as new-in-the-box. What is strange is that it has no model number anywhere on the box. So, what's the story behind this one?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Original log bogies were:
LGB 6 pack black 40770 no logs
LGB 6 pack red 41770 no logs
LGB original fixed bar 4066
Yours is a 2 pack, 4 bogies and logs 45770

Note what the digits represent.
1st digit is 4 for freight (1 for track, 2 for engines, 3 for passenger, 9 for toy train, 7 for sets.
second digit is 0 for first road name/production
3rd and 4th are model, 5th if there is newer than 1995 and is various runs/options.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Original log bogies were:
> LGB 6 pack black 40770 no logs
> LGB 6 pack red 41770 no logs
> LGB original fixed bar 4066
> Yours is a 2 pack, 4 bogies and logs 45770


Yes, except that the 45770 (and also the 45775) always came with a single, gigantic log - at least all the units I have seen.

Here the logs look like the ones that came with the 4066 type cars.
I don't think that exact combination of American style disconnects with multiple logs was ever sold like this by LGB.
The box with no label tends to confirm that.
All the LGB boxes I have that have no label on them are replacement boxes where the original one was damaged or lost or wherre the product didn't come in this type of box.

Knut


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Original log bogies were:
> LGB 6 pack black 40770 no logs
> LGB 6 pack red 41770 no logs
> LGB original fixed bar 4066
> ...





krs said:


> Yes, except that the 45770 (and also the 45775) always came with a single, gigantic log - at least all the units I have seen.
> 
> Here the logs look like the ones that came with the 4066 type cars.
> I don't think that exact combination of American style disconnects with multiple logs was ever sold like this by LGB.
> ...


Interesting, thanks! I had seen the photos of the disconnects with the single giant log and was wondering if there was a connection to the one I bought. Possibly this one was some sort of repackaging deal?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB has repackaged product, but very seldom and in any case, they have always assigned a product number to the repackaged item and labelled the box.

This "repackaging", if you want to call it that, was done by an individual or a dealer.
Nothing wrong with that.
I only take exception of someone repackages or modifies an item and then tries to sell it on ebay as this "rasre" LGB item for big bucks.
Used to happen with the LGB 4040-type tankers a lot.


----------



## LukeFF (Apr 11, 2017)

krs said:


> LGB has repackaged product, but very seldom and in any case, they have always assigned a product number to the repackaged item and labelled the box.
> 
> This "repackaging", if you want to call it that, was done by an individual or a dealer.
> Nothing wrong with that.
> ...


Understood, thanks. Overall, I am happy with the cars, and it doesn't bother me that it was packaged like this. The seller I bought these from is very reputable, so I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------

